# Here is Pride-fully recovered!!!



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

here is Pride- the buck that had the scours for the last few weeks!! he has finally cleared up and been doing good for the last week-we still need to get his weight up a bit, but are still going to try to show him at the State Fair on wednesday-Just wanted to update everyone!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He definately shows the excellent job and effort you have put into him to get him well....nice looking boy and I'm sure he'll pack on the pounds in no time. Great job :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!! He looks really good too for a fellow who's been struggling.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo!! Great news!! Good job! What a relief! :clap:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

A relief is right- i thought for a while there that I was going to lose him!!! he was so droopy and not eating- I wormed him again today with Valbazen- His gums were still a bit pale looking. The only thing I can't stand about him is when I go to walk him-any pressure under his neck sends him to his knees shaking-I heard there is a nerve under there that makes some of them do that- It makes me feel bad when he goes down, he acts like he is dying--- :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! He looks great! him going down to his knees like that is sad but I have never seen that happen.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We also have a grown buck that does that- all of our other goats don't do it- It boggles me too- It seems that when he wants to go somewhere-he's fine- just hit that one spot and down he goes :shrug: :shrug: :angry:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of that nerve thing in the neck too that puts them to their knees..apparently you have to keep the collar way up high.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is looking nice and healthy now...............I am so glad he is back to normal.........  :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nancy d said:


> I have heard of that nerve thing in the neck too that puts them to their knees..apparently you have to keep the collar way up high.


ive had goats collapse from a pinched nerve if you are pulling the collar.. but the pressure was on the back of the neck. could be another one.. i had a market wether who would go down on his knees if he didn't want to walk


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to hear he's back to normal! What a handsome guy! He's looking really good!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

He is looking great! So glad to hear he has recovered!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome man! Congrats on him! You should do well at the fair.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks y'all- were taking them all tomorrow- I hope he does good too!! Ill keep you posted!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

UPDATE- we crashed and burned at the show- I didn't even get to show Pride-by the time I got him to the ring-his class was over!!! I bet I wasn't gone 5 minutes to get him from the barn across from the ring!! Grange got 2nd-2 of our % doelings got 6 &7th, Camilla got 4th, 313 got 4th- one of our grown % does got 6th because of her ears didn't hang down enough-she was the nicest built though. :hair: - I guess w'ell try harder next time!!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

That judge is really quick at sorting classes. And he was real tough on things like pigment and ears. I think its a bit silly to be so hard on percentages on their ears though. I watched him place a Lamancha/Boer cross last because of her ears.

Who ended up winning the show? I didn't get to make it out to watch the Open show today since I already missed two days of class for shows. I watched the JABGA show yesterday though and the McLeod's dominated the percentage classes. One of my friends got Reserve fullblood.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ears are a big part of breed character, but i don't see why he would use that before conformation


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Pride didn't "make" it in time...but at least you got some placings with your others..Congrats and a big :hug:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yes ears are part of breed standard but certain allowances should be made in percentages. Otherwise if they expect percentage Boers to look just like a fullblood they are encouraging people to register fullbloods as percentages to get the edge in the ring. 

But I digress, that judge is very consistant in his rulings.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

he was very strict-- and B Mack dominated-he won with Enterprise-randall was next in line and then everyone else sorta fit into there. I believe we were one of only a few breeders that brought TRUE percentage does- I bet half of the breeders just throw the papers away and show fullbloods as percentages, which I don't believe is fair-usually I can tell the difference between a % and FB, but not at this show- their "percentages" looked more fullblood than my Fullblood goats!!! It is unfair for the honest breeder---


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you serious? They didn't wait on you to get Pride in the ring??? That is SO weird to me...all of our shows they give several calls to make sure everybody is there...thats just too bad.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry you did not make it to the ring in time, but I have to say, i do the same thing when I judge. When call the class to be ready we want them ready. If you have a goat in the ring then the other one should be tied somewhere close so you can grab them and go right in. I hate it when I have to hold a class because someone is not ready. If it is going to be a long day, classes all day, then i will say go on without them. IF they can make it to the ring before i start sorting then they can come on in.

Congratulations on your other placings.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

they said that they called the class, but the loudspeaker wasn't working in the barn- there were only 3 goats in that class so it flew by. Oh well :shrug: Ill try again next time :roll: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I am sorry that that happened to you but you still did well at the show! Congrats on your other wins!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks!!! What we showed were goats purchased from other breeders or their dams were bred when we bought them- Our first kids from our farm are due within the next week! Im so excited!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

heathersboers said:


> he was very strict-- and B Mack dominated-he won with Enterprise-randall was next in line and then everyone else sorta fit into there. I believe we were one of only a few breeders that brought TRUE percentage does- I bet half of the breeders just throw the papers away and show fullbloods as percentages, which I don't believe is fair-usually I can tell the difference between a % and FB, but not at this show- their "percentages" looked more fullblood than my Fullblood goats!!! It is unfair for the honest breeder---


i've seen percentages that look amazing.even better than fullbloods.. and i know there were percentages, but just amazing looking percentages

just saying... i wouldn't jump to conclusions


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

SDK- Im not jumping to conclusions- I know 3 breders that do that-they told me themselves- here is an example of a "percentage" at 4 months old. I know she is a fullblood and know the sire and dam- but she was reg. as a 50%- I still think its not fair


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, its sad but a lot of breeders do that. My percentage goats are true percentages-mixed with Nubian.

Sometimes you'll get a judge who knows the difference and will mark them down for cheating the system like that. Not often though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Heathersbores, It is amazing what people will do to win, BUT you need to hold your head hi and know you either won or lost without cheating. If you lost to someone that was not honest, they are the ones that have to live wit hit. I know i would Much rather win honestly then to cheat to win. 
You keep doing what you are doing and be true to yourself and the lord and that is all you have to worry about.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree! I'd rather be honest also- Most of my percentages are 50% and look it too-they are spanish crosses and a few nubian and alpine crosses- their goats were a lot nicer than mine- I won't deny that at all-,Here is Sugarbaby-she is 75% boer-she was last - the doe pictured above in this post-she was 1st, and they are the same age within about 3 days apart.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry about the showing. . . those sure are cute goat though! Something that was bred for meat should not be that cute!


----------

